# Looking for ajustable dipping bars for home use- Any recommendations?



## Moff (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm just wondering if anyone can recommend some good ajustable dipping bars for home use, my old gym had these dipping bars that you could swivel out for a wide grip to hit the chest or swivel in closer for a narrow grip to hit the tri's, they were the only thing that really got my triceps pumped and burning and I really miss them, my current gym has dipping bars but they stand alone and gradually get narrower towards the end but even the narrowest point doesn't hit the tri's as well as the swivelling ones used to at my old gym, plus the bars seem too thick (like scaffolding poles) and for some reason it seems to make me feel the movement less, and just doesn't feel right.

Just wondering if anyone has recommendations for a home dipping station which is either ajustable or narrow grip (the one at the gym does my chest just fine)

The only other alternative is to travel 20 miles once a week to use a different gym that has an ajustable dipping station, whiich I have done a few times but at £5 a time + petrol + travel time it would be much cheaper and easier in the long run to have my own dipping bars at home lol

Cheers


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Try a Zimmer frame


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

I've just installed some wall mounted dip bars with pads I got from eBay. Obviously once they're bolted to the wall they're permanent but you can mount them as close together as you like.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf315-adjustable-squat-and-dip-rack.php

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf415-squat-and-dip-rack-with-spotter-catchers.php


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Have you tried Face in for chest, Face out for triceps.


----------



## Moff (Dec 30, 2011)

I'v found another gym just down the road at the college that has the ajustable bars so I'm sorted now, train there once a week instead of my regular gym.

Wall mounted ones are deffinatly something to keep in mind for the future though!

Blue- I do stay upright for tri's and lean in for chest but its the distance between the bars and the thickness of the bars themselves which make the movement feel less effective to me, may be in my head but I deffinatly get a better pump and the tri's feel more worked on these new bars, I'v noticed a few people have wrote down "better dipping bars" on the suggestion board so, it looks like its not just me that can't get on with them :laugh: hopefully they will get some better ones in soon


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

you can buy some cheap builders trestles and they make ideal dipping bars and they fold away after use.


----------

